# Are retractable dog leashes safe?



## Walt Watson (Mar 20, 2019)

The length of retractable leashes, some of which can extend up to 26 feet, allows dogs to get far enough away from their humans that a situation can quickly turn dangerous. A dog on a retractable leash is often able to run into the middle of the street, for example, or make uninvited contact with other dogs or people.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

There is a lock on the leash to keep it from extending. You lock it while in certain areas and in open areas you can let them roam. You also do not unlock it around people as it can get wrapped around them and cut peoples legs like a saw. The corded ones are far more dangerous and less durable then the "belt or tape" style ones.



It is like anything else, you have to pay attention to your dog even when walking on a leash. If for some reason a person isn't coordinated enough to use a retractable leash properly, they shouldn't be using one.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

W W


Why do you ask? Are you using one?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am not a fan of these type of leashes.........I know a few people that have gotten hurt from using them.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes. They are _generally_ unsafe compared to a 6 foot lead. Do a Google search.

Within reason, I am not a fan of retractable leashes and would never trust one on my Goldens. I don't trust a piece of plastic with plastic gears and plastic locks to not break. I'd rather have a quality leather leash.

Where I live, a densely populated suburb of Cleveland, I see people walking their dogs with those and I can see they don't have nearly as good of control walking their one little foo foo dog as I do walking 2 or 3 Goldens on leashes.

Just recently our city dropped their pit bull ban (BSL). Along with that, they rewrote the laws and added a ton of restrictions to dog owners (to get back at the people that fought the city hard for years to repeal the BSL). One of the new laws/ordinances is that retractable leashes are banned. I have mixed feelings about some of the laws, but agree with the retractable leash ban.

I'm told it is actually being enforced. The dog warden, if she/he happens to see you, will stop you, educate you on the new laws and some have even been cited.

Just my dos pesos.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The only reason they have value is for teaching recalls. 
Otherwise they are unsafe.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

The first thing they teach you going into engineering is to NEVER trust a safety device. They are mechanical and can fail. 



Flexi-leads are dangerous for many reasons. My mother-in-law broke her shoulder while walking a chihuahua on a flexi.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Walt Watson said:


> The length of retractable leashes, some of which can extend up to 26 feet, allows dogs to get far enough away from their humans that a situation can quickly turn dangerous. A dog on a retractable leash is often able to run into the middle of the street, for example, or make uninvited contact with other dogs or people.



Didn't you just answer your own question? :smile2:
Retractable leashes are actually banned in Toronto - for safety reasons, but also because they can actually hurt humans quite badly. The retractable part is often a thinner line, and there were so many incidents of dogs running and getting people tangled up and it ripping their skin or tripping them up.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

<<sigh>>
Train your dogs.
Train your dogs.
Train your dogs.
A well trained dog is safe on any leash, and generally on no leash.
Don't blame the hammer if the nail gets bent.
I use a flexi whenever the situation calls for my dog, who doesn't need a leash to behave, to wear a leash.
Flexi leashes are perfectly safe. People who don't train their dogs and/or don't know how to use the leash are a hazard.


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

We have a wide tape one that extends to 12 feet that we use on hikes so she can explore further but I'd never walk her around others with it. She's an adolescent and her recall has begun to get spotty (selective hearing!!) so this is a good temp option for me while we keep training!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I don't like retractable leads, but that is primarily because it seems the people who use them also have untrained dogs. Retractable leads are for trained dogs. There are too many cases of the lock failing on the retractable lead while the untrained dog is straining on it and that dog then attacks another dog, or runs into the road, or whatever. Then there are all the cases of the untrained dog running around like crazy and the owner gets a leg, hand, finger or whatever wrapped up and severely injured by the lead. I personally just don't use them period, but if you do choose to use one, make sure your dog has a solid heel and recall first. In my opinion, retractable leads are for people who have dogs who are so well trained they probably don't even need a leash, but they are in an area with leash rules so they use these to give the dog a bit more freedom while still following the rules.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Totally agree ^^^


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Sweet Girl said:


> Didn't you just answer your own question?


I think that Watson was providing a PSA, not asking a question.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

usually lurking said:


> I think that Watson was providing a PSA, not asking a question.



Well, that sailed RIGHT over my head! :leapfrog:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This.


In areas where your dogs must be leashed I generally use a retractable to give them more freedom.


But, my dogs are trained. They come to heel when cued and do not (I repeat DO NOT) get into other dogs space or other peoples space. They will generally come to heel without being cued when they see approaching people, dogs, bikes etc.


If a dog approaching seems aggressive or uncontrolled my dogs know to sit at heel to allow me to step in front of the them and have my pepper spray ready ... as Hotel4Dogs mentioned, don't blame to tool in use blame the person holding it.





hotel4dogs said:


> <<sigh>>
> Train your dogs.
> Train your dogs.
> Train your dogs.
> ...


----------



## rockcp21 (Dec 29, 2011)

No, these leashes are not safe for walking dogs. They were originally made & used for "training", not walking dogs. Yes, they cause injury to people & the dog. Many a dog have bolted with this flexi leash attached, some were found, tangled up, others not so lucky.
A dog on a walk with you should be no further than 3 feet away. The Flexi is a Plus for training in a secured area, but NOT for walking......


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

I agree with the fact that they are unsafe! My neighbor has a very strong dog and he is a puller. One day walking him he pulled and my neighbor was not positioned right and he dislocated his elbow and had to get surgery!! Training them to walk loose leash I think is the best thing, and a no pull harness is really good for control. I have an easy walk and it has done wonders


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Mde13004 said:


> I agree with the fact that they are unsafe! My neighbor has a very strong dog and he is a puller. One day walking him he pulled and my neighbor was not positioned right and he dislocated his elbow and had to get surgery!! Training them to walk loose leash I think is the best thing, and a no pull harness is really good for control. I have an easy walk and it has done wonders



These are ONLY for well behaved dogs that know how to walk properly, not a dog that's pulling people down the road. They should be locked while walking and you can let them get a few feet away when they have to go to the bathroom. Again, these are fine to use in areas around your home for quick walks. Not going to a dog park or to a store. I'll say it again, if people aren't coordinated enough to be able to use them and use them with a brain and common sense, they shouldn't be using them.


Harnesses, even no pull harnesses are awful and generally still don't keep a dog from pulling. All dogs are built to pull with their neck and chest. Putting a harness on a dog enables them to just lean into and pull harder and feel it even less. I've seen way to many dogs just pull and step out of easy walk harnesses. Like you said, train early and teach loose leach etiquette but were just talking the use of retractable leashes, training no pull is a different topic


----------



## Walt Watson (Mar 20, 2019)

*provide more convenience*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am not a fan of these type of leashes.........I know a few people that have gotten hurt from using them.


This kind of dog leash can really provide more convenience to my dog and myself, I want to try it.


----------



## Walt Watson (Mar 20, 2019)

Thank you very much for sharing, I have gained a lot.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

We use a 26 foot retractable leash when hiking in the field next to our neighborhood. It's a leisure walk providing Hudson with lots of sniffing and exploring time. It is good for teaching recalls and safer than being off leash. 

When out and about in the neighborhood or stores, I use a regular 6 foot leash.

Connie and Hudson :wavey:


----------

